# Advice for moving with two stray cats



## e1234mary (Aug 13, 2020)

Sorry i've never posted on these forums before, if i'm on the wrong thread please let me know.

My family has been taking care of two stray cats for the past year, they were originally house pets of someone on the road behind us but for whatever reason she doesn't take care of them anymore or want them. We were taking joint care of them with another neighbour but she moved away and since then they've basically been our cats, they live in our front garden and we take care of them. Both cats are very comfortable with me and let me pick them up and will run to me whenever they see me, the bigger cat is pretty comfortable living outside and explores often but the smaller cat is very afraid of people not in my family and doesn't leave the area in front of mine and my next door neighbour's homes, the smaller cat is comfortable coming inside of my house and loves affection once he gets use to you. They're siblings and the smaller cat is especially attached to the bigger one, the smaller cat is my main worry because i know he would be a lot happier and safer as a pet but i wouldn't want to separate them since he's so attached to the other one and would definitely take both with us if we did.
I have a small dog but he isn't interested in them at all, they don't love him but they aren't afraid of him and will eat nearby to him and let him sit and watch whilst they eat.

My family is moving house sometime in the next few months, we're moving to a much bigger house and would like to take them with us but we're not sure if it's the right decision for them. I've done some research already and i'll definitely take them both to a vet before making a final decision and get some professional advice, but as of right now anyone's opinions would be nice to have. I think the smaller cat would settle in nicely but i'm not sure if the big cat would be interested in living indoors again or if it would seriously upset him to move him away from the area? Our dog stays downstairs so they would have the whole upstairs to themselves away from him and we would be fine allowing them to go outside again after they settle in. My current house is really small so we couldn't actually adopt them before now.

Any advice would be helpful, thank you!


----------



## Mistys Mum (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes yes yes, take them with you. At least you could give the bigger cat the chance to move back indoors, show him what home comforts are. If not, give him an outdoor (preferably) heated space to call his own (shed, etc.)


----------



## Jcatbird (Nov 17, 2018)

It sounds like the survival of both cats depends upon your kindness. Yes. Take them with you. There is a process for helping both to adjust to a new home. If you can get the older cat a bit used to being inside now it will help. Whenever relocating outside kitties they can be a bit disoriented at first by the new location so it is advised that they be indoors only for at least a couple of weeks. A room with a window view of the new location allows them to see and understand the new area and any creatures that reside there. It helps them to prepare. A screened area or catio would work as well. Any place that will keep them from wandering and getting lost or stumbling into a situation they don’t expect. I have brought in a socialized strays and ferals and it takes a little time but is well worth the effort. These cats reward us with devoted love. You have my greatest admiration for demonstrating such love and kindness to them.


----------

